# Most perverted anime



## Hop2089 (Jan 28, 2010)

Self explanatory what do you think is the most perverted anime and maybe list some reasons.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 28, 2010)

Well it's called hentai for a reason.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 28, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Well it's called hentai for a reason.



Be specific and there are really perverted anime out there that's not classified as hentai.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2010)

Desert Punk is pretty perverted. 

I did watch a really perverted anime once, about two friends who went to public areas and tried to sneak views of panties etc. Lots of nose bleeding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't remember the name.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2010)

PuniPuni Poemy
It's an anime made by the same people who made Excel Saga and it's only 2 episodes long.
It's a total parody of everything hentai and honestly is one of the funniest animes around.
Mike bought me the DVD because it said "From the creators of Excel Saga" and I freaking loved Excel Saga, but then when we watched it, well it was funny as all hell, but so creepy at times how far they went.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 28, 2010)

La Blue Girl?

That anime that featured a guy anally raping another guy and making oush oush noises?  I forget what it is, but that seriously destroyed a lot of my sleep.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ladies versus Butlers- What an erotic mess, it also the only anime that I had to skip an episode because it went too far.

Kanamemo- One of the best yuri anime, Haruka makes it extremely perverted but there are a few messages in it that can come in handy.  "remember always use the restroom at the convience store not the park, because "things" happen in the park bathroom".  What makes that quote so true is that Yuuki and Yume come out of the park outhouse together implying sex.  The characters are all cute and upbeat.

Kojika- Never watched it myself but from people who have, I heard it was some serious nightmare fuel and is not even worth watching at all.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2010)

Well there is also Sensitive Pornograph, my personal favourite yaoi ^////^
Then there is Winter Cicada or Boku no Sexual Harassment ^////^


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 28, 2010)

Would you count a two ep OVA? 
If yes Eiken.


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2010)

Forbidden Tool.


----------



## Minox (Jan 28, 2010)

Golden Boy, that is all.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 28, 2010)

Pokemon.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 28, 2010)

japanese animes


----------



## Krisboo (Jan 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> japanese animes



Have you watched any?  
Not every Anime is perverted ( 99,8% are xD). One Piece, for example, isn't a perverted anime.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 28, 2010)

ROSARIO+VAMPIRE

lotsa and lotsa of panty shots


----------



## pitman (Jan 29, 2010)

*Non of these* are hentais
Green Green - Girls transferring to a remote all-boys-school... 
Girls Bravo - One side-character always tries to get the girls naked (even his fantasies are visualized  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Kanokon - Main giant breasted girls wants to rape her looks-like-a-little-boy (with a woman's voice nonetheless).
Kissxsis - borderline hentai, two sisters want to bone their non-blood-related brother
Sora no Otoshimono - this one mixes serious plot and fanservice comedy very well (one episode the main character turn into a girl to "explore" the girls public bath, he gets too aroused he start to shoot lasers).
He is My Master - Maids, costume rape and one horny alligator.
Kamen no Maid Guy - this is a case of an awesome character in a wrong show (every episode name has something with boobs in it)
Strike Witches - all the girls in this show don't have pants...


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh well if we're talking non-hentai, I have to mention Agent Aika, AKA AIKa. It's an anime consisting entirely of fanservice. If you know what I mean.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 29, 2010)

Love Hina, School Days.


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2010)

How is Love Hina perverted? You must not have seen a lot of anime then. It's really quite tame.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 29, 2010)

Bible Black

*EDIT*
Just remembered Cool Devices.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jan 29, 2010)

Ichi the killer


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

Chu Bra!!
Ladies vs. Butlers!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ladies Vs. Butlers* - _Somewhat...disturbing_

*Naruto* - _Seriously! Naruto is always "Sasuke...this", "Sasuke..that" while trying to maintain the fact that he isn't gay. Joking. It isn't perverted. It's just annoying that he keeps talking about Sasuke._


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> *Naruto* - _Seriously! Naruto is always "Sasuke...this", "Sasuke..that" while trying to maintain the fact that he isn't gay. Joking. It isn't perverted. It's just annoying that he keeps talking about Sasuke._


Epic and total win.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Kodomo no Jikan anyone? it's pedophile shit.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> *Ladies Vs. Butlers* - _Somewhat...disturbing_
> 
> *Naruto* - _Seriously! Naruto is always "Sasuke...this", "Sasuke..that" while trying to maintain the fact that he isn't gay. Joking. It isn't perverted. It's just annoying that he keeps talking about Sasuke._


xD i always thought sasuke was gay because you can spell his name sauceGAY


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not into anime but I do remember seeing Urotsukidoji


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because of that, I most post an old video I made like 3 years ago


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 30, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The whole concept of Ladies versus Butlers is full of innuendos, think a high class girl, more like high class callgirl (prostitute), and the teachers say that you will have to do ANYTHING the master or person they are going to be with says and the anime doesn't fuck around with the concept either, there's all sorts of sexual references.  Also who's bright idea was it to have Mimina strip, seriously someone was drunk and horny working on that episode.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Jan 30, 2010)

OMGGG BOKU NO PICO IS THE KAWAIIEST ANIMU EVARRR
~^///^~;;


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched the first episode of Ladies vs Butlers before and it seemed alot like Love Hina where the guy gets mistaken for a pervert/molester by all the girls and where the place is mostly filled with girls (i know there are other males there )


----------



## Cermage (Jan 30, 2010)

no mentions of aki-sora? seriously? 

its not hentai because there's no genitals shown, though there is the occasional nipple. the first episode of the ova just aired, though i haven't watched it. i've seen enough of the scenes to know that it stays somewhat true to the manga. 

pretty much, a kid is surrounded by a bunch of perverted chicks or chicks who just want penis. the first is his older sister, then he moves onto an exhibitionist who brings him to a group orgy, then he moves onto his twin sister's best friend, then his twin siter herself, then one of his friends girl cause he has erectile dysfunction. and the list goes on. 

from this season, chu-bra seems pretty perverted though i have no intention of watching it. 

for another manga there's nana to kaoru, which details a class-rep's introduction into bondage.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

Krisboo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough* Of course not. *cough*

Rosario + Vampire
Sora no Otoshimono
Green Green (Don't watch the final episode. EVER.)
Bleach
Some others

BTW, isn't Bible Black considered hentai?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2010)

Perverted?

Ok I won't list hentai, because if it's MEANT to be pornographic, then calling it perverted is like calling water wet, sort of stupid.

But while I found Kodomo no jikan intensely WTF oriented, it wasn't so much perverted as it was just dangerous content. There's actually a story buried in it. But I wouldn't suggest you view it unless the person making the rules where you live is yourself. Or in otherwords, it's not wise to have to deal with parental opinion. Not that I suggest watching it with co workers. Actually I suggest watching it alone if you really feel like watching it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KissXsis. Now this show pushes buttons harder than is required. Sure they ain't blood related. It doesn't help that mom and dad are actually cool with him screwing his bro-con step sisters. The Pee episode though was out of line and got the show canceled from my interest. A whole ep about girls peeing? I don't think so.

Ladies vs Butlers. To be honest the biggest flaw in this show is really it's only offering a reason for the bits that involve nudity. Because there's certainly no show attached to it. Ep 03 killed it for me. Sure, claim she's 19 yeah right. In the real world a teeny tiny 19 year old can be a 19 year old, but in my world, if it's drawn in anime as loli, it's loli. And doing nude loli sequences in a show that can't even pretend to be about a story is not going anywhere with me.

I'm currently issuing an ok for Dance in the Vampire Bund, because regardless of the opening visuals, the show is a good show.

I will NOT watch questionable crap if it is ONLY questionable and crap.

I've been finding Chu-Bra to be actually qite funny even though it sure is silly. But it at least does manage to inform while making you laugh. Most women actually DO wear improper sized lingerie.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 31, 2010)

To LOVE-Ru. It consists entirely of fanservice, however there isn't any actual nudity involved, so not that perverted, but pretty fanservicish (is that even a word?)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 31, 2010)

Elfen Lied might interest the pervs amongst us.
(No comment as to why I've seen this anime)


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2010)

You guys need to stop mistaking funny fanservice panty shots with perversion.

Perversion is that which is just plain against the grain unacceptable levels of wrongness.

Now if you guys have a problem with looking at girls in their underwear..... well I suppose that might explain some of the other posts on the forum


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmmm... I would say:

Bible black - actually hentai
He is my master - not that perverted
nagasarete airantou - one big nosebleed

Seriously, for all of you, those last 2 are worth it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 31, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Ladies vs Butlers. To be honest the biggest flaw in this show is really it's only offering a reason for the bits that involve nudity. Because there's certainly no show attached to it. Ep 03 killed it for me. Sure, claim she's 19 yeah right. In the real world a teeny tiny 19 year old can be a 19 year old, but in my world, if it's drawn in anime as loli, it's loli. And doing nude loli sequences in a show that can't even pretend to be about a story is not going anywhere with me.
> 
> I'm currently issuing an ok for Dance in the Vampire Bund, because regardless of the opening visuals, the show is a good show.
> 
> I will NOT watch questionable crap if it is ONLY questionable and crap.



I read various blogs about Ladies versus Butlers both for US and Japan and a lot of people were very dissapointed since Mimina would have been such an interesting character and her being a loli ruined it and episode 3 just killed the whole anime for most people.  Honestly what were they thinking?  If they wanted nude shots with a good story make it a hentai or better yet make Mimina look a reasonable age not like an 8 year old.  I understand in real life if a girl can be proven to be 18 she's 18, but in anime a loli is a loli no matter how old she is, it's the perception in the world that if an animated character looks young, she is young.

Demonbart, To Love is actually a combination really cute fanservice and ecchi but not really perverted and it's more in the fun sense, It's cute enough that I own one of the artbooks.  There is a sequel To Love Ru 2 but it's a hentai and only released in VN format.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 31, 2010)

By most perverted anime, the one who made the thread probably meant Non-hentai anime, but iseems you guys didn't catch up yet.

Girls Bravo is pretty perverted.


----------



## Jaems (Jan 31, 2010)

maybe you guys should stop watching so much anime


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 31, 2010)

"Pokemon"
lol


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 31, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> maybe you guys should stop watching so much anime



or stop watching it at all...because anime is terrible.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 31, 2010)

Omocho said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anime isn't terrible just some of it is.
It sure is better then what cartoons we have in America


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 31, 2010)

Dragon Ball.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 31, 2010)

Sousei no Aquarion:  The power rangers style robot that gives everyone an orgasm when they transform together.  Also, the boob grabbing by the main character, and the lesbian senpai (Rei? I think...I haven't watched it in ages - the girl who is always followed by bad luck...).


----------



## Jaems (Feb 1, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Omocho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is, there are little Western adult-oriented cartoons.
Instead, you have a bunch aimed at "all audiences."
That's the reason most people think that way.

Personally, I believe most anime and Western cartoons are bad.


----------



## Dagatahas (Feb 3, 2010)

Genshiken Season 2 Episode 5: Madarame S?-Uke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sh?jo Kakumei Utena  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maria-sama ga Miteru  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maria†Holic


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 3, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Megas XLR
Boondocks


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 3, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megas XLR isn't for adults, it's more teenager orientated

Boondocks is for Mature Audiences though.


----------



## punkyrule (Feb 3, 2010)

KissXsis
not really hentai but ecchi but still very perverted... and fun to watch.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Pokemon.



This.

*Poke*-*Ball*

...


----------



## Thao_yea_mayn_xD (Feb 3, 2010)

My friend told me about an anime that was about a guy who was secretly in love with his little sister! O___o freaked me out xD


----------



## Jaems (Feb 3, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say there weren't any.

Megas XLR was fuckawesome btw.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 4, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I didn't say there weren't any.
> 
> Megas XLR was fuckawesome btw.



Holy fuck, I love Megas XLR. LIVING HERE IN JERSEY FIGHTING VILLAINS FROM AFAR.



It's so sad it got canceled. Nice things always get canceled.


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 4, 2010)

.


----------



## outgum (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Roshi in Dragonball Z is REALLY perverted, there is nothing hentai about it or anything, he is just a mega pervert lol


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 4, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Master Roshi in Dragonball Z is REALLY perverted, there is nothing hentai about it or anything, he is just a mega pervert lol



In DBZ he wasn't much of anything, now in Dragonball, he was a serious pervert and so bad that he got a woman with a split psycho personality to live with him until the end of the Red Ribbon Saga.  I think her name was Launch and she was cute and innocent with purple hair in normal form but that blond psycho personality randomly comes out and blasts everyone with a machine gun also this occurred when angered.


----------



## toguro_max (Feb 4, 2010)

Seikon no Qwaser (I can't believe no one mentioned it yet...)


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 4, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You want me to show you my pokeballs?
Practically just as much of a fail as asking a girl if she wants you to show her your Solid Snake.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also didnt he try to make himself small or something so he hind in the bathroom and spy on the girls when they went to the bathroom


----------



## Cermage (Feb 5, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> In DBZ he wasn't much of anything, now in Dragonball, he was a serious pervert and so bad that he got a woman with a split psycho personality to live with him until the end of the Red Ribbon Saga.  I think her name was Launch and she was cute and innocent with purple hair in normal form but that blond psycho personality randomly comes out and blasts everyone with a machine gun also this occurred when angered.



that chick was also in the first couple eps of dbz, she was living with tien and chiaotzu when radditz came.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 5, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes he did.


----------



## ferofax (Feb 6, 2010)

Kiss X Sis is a treat. It's too funny to even seem perverted, unless you think of yourself as someone with upstanding morals... in which case, why are you even reading in this thread? heehee.

I don't like tentacle rapes though. Or any alien/monster rapes. Which is why i mostly prefer ecchi, since a lot of them are funny too.


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm surprised none of you have listed _Ranma 1/2!_ There's definitely some perverted stuff  in there, if you know where to look...


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 7, 2010)

yatterman is a perverted... with the explions of the bad guys outfit's getting blow off.


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 9, 2010)

I would say the Bible Black series...it's pretty perverted...Love Hina is perverted as well...Tenchi can be I suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 9, 2010)

you are al talking about hentai which is out of the topic. lolz


Kanokon is a perverted anime that was indeed premiered in Japanese TVs which is a boarderline but contains a lot of panty and semi-nudity. It was accepted


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe it was called
Mouse: the great Thief
or something like that


----------



## WeeBabyDoll (Feb 25, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Desert Punk is pretty perverted.
> 
> I did watch a really perverted anime once, about two friends who went to public areas and tried to sneak views of panties etc. Lots of nose bleeding
> 
> ...



I totally remember that! Was up late with my man one night and it came on the TV, we were like WTF?! Creepy stuff!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 25, 2010)

lol! 69 replies! That adds to the lulz of the topic


----------



## Justin121994 (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone seen School Days Pretty intense stuff. You should see it.. lolz it ain't Hentai though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That shit is nasty..


----------



## Hachibei (Feb 25, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen School Days Pretty intense stuff. You should see it.. lolz it ain't Hentai though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched it, big mistake...


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

*clears throat*

_*BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP.*_

On the other side of this scale, we have One Piece. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for most perverted (that I've seen)... Either Bible Black (which is a Hentai, which sort of voids it), or Evangelion (which is depraved beyond all sanity, but perversion is part of it...)


----------



## mameks (Oct 17, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> *clears throat*
> 
> _*BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP.*_
> 
> ...


You seem to be forgetting something...

and


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

Haven't seen that series; not a horror fan.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 18, 2010)

Seen a lot of stuff in 2010.

But to keep it perverted + anime meaning it needs to actually be perverted not just includes sex, but is perverse too, and it needs to be an actual anime, ie hentai is hentai, we call it hentai merely because PORN sounds to easy to notice (sort of like all you younguns using fapping when we we all know you meant jacking off).

I would say older stuff I would pick Golden Boy as first to come to mind with Kodomo no Jikan being an easy recent pick.

Golden Boy he had a thing for toilets, he qualifies.

Kodomo no Jikan, well just remember it is KONOE that's the pervert. The teacher isn't a lolicon, he's just cursed to have a grade school class with a girl that is a real terror.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 18, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> To LOVE-Ru. It consists entirely of fanservice, however there isn't any actual nudity involved, so not that perverted, but pretty fanservicish (is that even a word?)



This.

Also, I don't know if anyone said Cutey Honey, but I remember there being some really odd "sexy" things going on. Lol. Kinda perverted. Its got some nudity, but mostly just some boooooooooobs.


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 18, 2010)

Also To Love-ru,especially the OVA(the event where they were sucked in a video game with lala's sisters.)There was really nudity there.Also elfen lied,haven't watched the anime but the manga is far from ecchi since most of it's illustrations are highly suggestive,meaning it shows(almost)f**k.Also rosario +vampire,though not as heavy.Also love hina,actually i loved that anime and baka to test to shoukanjo,lots of fan-service.Oh and Kenichi(History's Strongest Disciple Keninchi),it's really good.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 18, 2010)

Meh, only things I've watched that are perverted are Kiss X Sis (which is oddly for me kinda cute), Shuffle (yeah), and Papa to Kiss in the Dark (which one of my classmates made me watch, then I found it was Yaoi). I also watch a few yaoi and yuri animes that aren't perverted, a lot cuter than perverted actually.

Also, I have a classmate that's half Japanese named Keita with a half sister that I will never look at the same way ever again.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 18, 2010)

I love this thread.


----------



## pitman (Oct 18, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> *Non of these* are hentais
> Green Green - Girls transferring to a remote all-boys-school...
> Girls Bravo - One side-character always tries to get the girls naked (even his fantasies are visualized
> 
> ...


Let me repeat myself and add some more:

Asobi ni Ikuyo ("Let's Play) - An alien cat-girl comes to earth to "play" (with GIANT breast), he has a childhood friend (with GIANT breast) and another girl from his club (with FLAT-AS-A-BOARD breast) and shenanigans ensue, there are also plenty of cat-girls with variable breast sizes (ranging from big to HOLY CRAP THOSE ARE HUGE ), there is a plot if your brains is still paying attention.
Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt - its like the PowerPuff Girls on Acid, crazy and perverted (with the latest episode featuring a shortage of tissues so males across the city couldn't masterbate), very hilarious.
Amaenaide yo! - a guy who lives in a shrine with several other girls, he gets supper strong if he sees a girls naked, nuff said.
Moetan - A parody Magical (little)girls series that also teaches you english !
Princess Lover! - based on a porn game has plenty of nudity (especially episode 6) and also has a hentai OVA (but with different voice actresses).
Oruchuban Ebichu - Perverted hamster...
Seikon no Qwaser - People get powers from breast milk, yum.


----------



## mameks (Oct 18, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				pitman said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Is it wrong that I kinda want to watch most of these?
Also, another one I forgot, couldn't see it posted: Kampfer:- Large breasted bitch fights with guns/swords &c. Also includes a guy that turns into a well-endowed woman...


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 18, 2010)

...I'm a moron. The title I actually have to submit as most perverted is MM! You really have to watch it to get it, but I personally find it hilariously messed up, and highly recommend it to anyone with a similar sense of humor.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2010)

I want names.


----------



## Issac (Oct 18, 2010)

Best animé ever, and quite perverted: Oruchuban Ebichu!!! :3 manko!

Is it against the rules to post a youtube-vid of the first episode? :/


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 18, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> I want names.



If you're asking me, that IS it's name.


----------



## mameks (Oct 18, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Best animé ever, and quite perverted: Oruchuban Ebichu!!! :3 manko!
> 
> Is it against the rules to post a youtube-vid of the first episode? :/







Oh sweet jesus...




DLs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Spoiler


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 18, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Best animé ever, and quite perverted: Oruchuban Ebichu!!! :3 manko!
> 
> Is it against the rules to post a youtube-vid of the first episode? :/



Hidekai Anno. Gainaix Studios.

Why am I not suprised...


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's a few from summer to fall 2010

MM! extremely perverted (has everything even a very sweet and cute incest obsessed mom which is my favorite character in the anime along with Taro's sister who has the same issue)

Shukufuku no Campanella- Ecchi filled episodes, hot and perverted mom, yuri with lots of grouping from Agnes, Carina, even little Minette and the Tortilla Sisters, there are also specials which are basically hentai of each of the main characters taking a bath, shot in traditional porn style with 3D capability if you own a 3D Television.  Also an OVA will be released which will also be close to hentai filled with fanservice and ecchi.

Hen-Zemi- This is extremely borderline with sex scenes acted out for school research, anything goes in this anime and the discussions can be distasteful to viewers who haven't viewed hentai before.  However it gives you an education on the many fetishes in Japan and it's current.

Mitsudomoe- Very funny but virtually everything turns out to have some perverted value in it even if it's a misunderstanding and this series was created by a woman not a sleezy old man which can be a shock since you think this would be created by a dirty old man based on the content.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 19, 2010)

What about Queens Blade?


----------



## Didu50 (Oct 20, 2010)

Golden Boy. Its very close to Pr0nz


----------



## Escape (Oct 20, 2010)

MM! is a good show, but it's not perverted in any way (unless i'm missing something?).


----------



## mameks (Oct 20, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> MM! is a good show, but it's not perverted in any way (unless i'm missing something?).


http://www.anime-planet.com/users/saviornt/reviews/2663


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 20, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> MM! is a good show, but it's not perverted in any way (unless i'm missing something?).



Taro's mom and sister need to have a word with you.


----------



## mameks (Oct 21, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. Really, not perverted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you watch Escape?


----------



## princeEyeless (Oct 23, 2010)

Sora No Otoshimono Genres: comedy, fantasy Themes: Ecchi, School ,Amaenaideyo Genres: Comedy, Romance, Supernatural, Ecchi ,Kiss x Sis Genres: Ecchi, Comedy..Ecchi is a japanese word which means pervert..


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2010)

no forget it


----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2010)

RIN; Daughters of Mnemosyne...
To a lesser degree Hyakka Ryourran, although the DVD rellease is obscene...boobs EVERYWHAR


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 23, 2010)

Angel Blade is pretty hentai-like for an anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## heavyknight (Oct 25, 2010)

While not the most perverted, but since it's left out, Seitokai no Yakuindomo. The vibrators in the opening are really detailed, even if pixelated (or more like, hardly pixelated,) and even stick figure positions are hardly censored. Don't forget the deer humping scene. Priceless.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 25, 2010)

Sora no Otoshimono Forte: An extremely perverted dude, lucky enough to have a bunch of Angeloids to come to earth to either (attempt) to destroy him, get to love him, or have him become their "master". The guy is usually seen as a chibi when he goes into "perv" mode.









			
				heavyknight said:
			
		

> While not the most perverted, but since it's left out, Seitokai no Yakuindomo. The vibrators in the opening are really detailed, even if pixelated (or more like, hardly pixelated,) and even stick figure positions are hardly censored. Don't forget the deer humping scene. Priceless.


Don't forget the dolphin humping scene!


Spoiler


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 25, 2010)

Uhmmm Ranma 1/2?


----------



## RiotShooter (Oct 25, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> What about Queens Blade?



Queen's Blade was actually pretty entertaining.  Pretty much its a bunch of women that are fighting(mainly sword fighting) to be Queen of the land.  Everytime they get into a fight clothes start getting ripped and shredded. Good Stuff!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also agree on the Kampfer recommendation.  I find it to be highly amusing but the main character is a bit of an idiot at times.

+1 on the Seitokai Yakuindomo recommendation!


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 25, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Uhmmm Ranma 1/2?


+1, not too much perversity, though.


----------



## pitman (Oct 25, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But girls tend to get topless a lot and it has Pandas !


----------



## Inunah (Oct 25, 2010)

1. Colorful. It's about two dudes that, in every single episode, attempt to see a girl's panties. A teaser episode on some late night thing on G4 a while back when it was called G4TV showed them succeeding, but then realizing that the girl is a t****** who hasn't had the sex change yet.
2. Midori Days. This dude is a hopeless case who's avoided at school for being considered a delinquent. One day, he wakes up to find that one of his hands has changed into some girl named Midori who has a crush on him. Sources say the anime's not lacking in nudity and boob shots.
3. Sleeping with Hinako. Most of it is just a girl sleeping. It was made for lonely otakus. Sources say you put the TV next to your bed then turn on that DVD and sleep next to it. The camera angle frequently changes to random panty/boob shots. The girl sometimes wakes up. The end.


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> 1. Colorful. It's about two dudes that, in every single episode, attempt to see a girl's panties. A teaser episode on some late night thing on G4 a while back when it was called G4TV showed them succeeding, but then realizing that the girl is a t****** who hasn't had the sex change yet.
> *...There is no reply to this...[b/]
> 2. Midori Days. This dude is a hopeless case who's avoided at school for being considered a delinquent. One day, he wakes up to find that one of his hands has changed into some girl named Midori who has a crush on him. Sources say the anime's not lacking in nudity and boob shots.
> lolwut
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Oct 25, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> 3. Sleeping with Hinako. Most of it is just a girl sleeping. It was made for lonely otakus. Sources say you put the TV next to your bed then turn on that DVD and sleep next to it. The camera angle frequently changes to random panty/boob shots. The girl sometimes wakes up. The end.


Struck by curiosity, I googled for it, and found the OVA. 46 minutes. I mostly skimmed thru it. It was incredibly boring and weird.

Are there really people who try to sleep with that playing next to them?


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pitman (Oct 26, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> 3. Sleeping with Hinako. Most of it is just a girl sleeping. It was made for lonely otakus. Sources say you put the TV next to your bed then turn on that DVD and sleep next to it. The camera angle frequently changes to random panty/boob shots. The girl sometimes wakes up. The end.



How couldn't you also recommend Training with Hinako ?
Sweaty Hinako is way more perverted than sleeping Hinako


----------



## Midna (Oct 27, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read all 38 books of Ranma 1/2. Is that weird?


----------



## pitman (Oct 27, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if you read them in one sitting.

Another suggestion:
Ikkitousen - this has 4 seasons and its about girls beating the crap of each other while wearing clothes that tend to get ripped at the slightest touch, also there are special dedicated to pure fanservice only.


----------



## Issac (Oct 27, 2010)

princeEyeless said:
			
		

> Sora No Otoshimono Genres: comedy, fantasy Themes: Ecchi, School ,Amaenaideyo Genres: Comedy, Romance, Supernatural, Ecchi ,Kiss x Sis Genres: Ecchi, Comedy..*Ecchi is a japanese word which means pervert*..



Actually, Ecchi is the japanese way of saying the letter "H" (in english), which is short for Hentai (and they use the short-version since it's not fully Hentai, it's softer..). So no, it's not a word


----------



## mameks (Oct 28, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> princeEyeless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missed that post. 
Isaac's right:- see here if you're still not sure.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 28, 2010)

Krisboo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TWO WORDS

SANJI BROOK


----------



## DKAngel (Oct 28, 2010)

vandread 2nd stage tonnes of boobs and enough pervers stuff to keep it watchable =]


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 28, 2010)

=EDIT=
NVM. Google is my friend


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 28, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can add "Bathtime With Hinako & Hiyoko” to that list now...


----------



## mameks (Oct 28, 2010)

Sora no Otoshimono


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 22, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> Krisboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sanji: "*NAMI SWAAAAAAAN!!! ROBIN CHWAAAAAAAAN!!! 8D*"

Brook(_completely deadpan_): "Excuse me miss, but may I see your panties?" *gets punched*

Dear God those two are funny... X3


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

Aki Sora (and the second one)
Rin Daughters of Mnemosyne
There are some others...but they're borderline hentai...or simply just that...


----------



## pitman (Dec 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> There are some others...but they're borderline hentai...or simply just that...



Like Yosuga no Sora...


Spoiler: ending spoiler



Brother and Sister doing it.


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Sora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ahem...
Same in Aki-Sora :3


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yosuga no Sora is just nonstop sex, theres more sex then actual regular scenes in the show
and it doesnt matter who the sex is with it seems  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and of course there is always motto to love-ru which isnt even bothering to censor it anymore, it just shows just about everything


----------



## CamulaHikari (Dec 22, 2010)

Koe de Oshigoto! ;P
The sound is just


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> Koe de Oshigoto! ;P
> The sound is just


Yes, but that's pure genius.


----------



## Takanato (Dec 22, 2010)

Disgaea


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 22, 2010)

the more the perverted the anime is more i like it  for a reason perverted anime is my must popular download in my DPG site


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

Dont know if theres an anime of it but I saw a manga of it

Some chick that couldnt die and some guy kept raping her and killing her and so on and so on
Then the chick was pregnant and the guy opened her up and continued to [censored] more then just the chick... actually making me feel ill as a parent


Oh and Ebichu ... perverted version of Hamtaro xD


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 22, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Dont know if theres an anime of it but I saw a manga of it
> 
> Some chick that couldnt die and some guy kept raping her and killing her and so on and so on
> Then the chick was pregnant and the guy opened her up and continued to [censored] more then just the chick... actually making me feel ill as a parent
> ...




SWEET dont you remember the name ?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do remember the name but if your serious about it being "sweet" I cant give it to you, because itll be useless because you will die alone...very very alone


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 22, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pm me the name


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 22, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Dont know if theres an anime of it but I saw a manga of it
> 
> *Some chick that couldnt die and some guy kept raping her and killing her and so on and so on
> Then the chick was pregnant and the guy opened her up and continued to [censored] more then just the chick... actually making me feel ill as a parent*
> ...








Here's my list:
Ladies vs Butlers(.__.')
KissxSis (both TV and OVA) (AWESOME. And then awkward. And then AWESOME, and then moar awkward.)
Koe de Oshigoto!( EROGE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Kanokon (Fox spirits, anyone?)
MM! (Not nearly as perverted as the others) (YES.)
Panty and Stocking (meh. Not really my kind of anime.)
Sora no Otoshimono Forte
High school of the dead.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, get fucked


and I lvoed HOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not very disturbing though

FLCL.. that was kinda disturbing


----------



## Toupee (Dec 22, 2010)

ITT: Weird-ass weeaboos with ker-azzy fetishes.

Edit: Crazy < Ker-azzy


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO, you don't like, stay out.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 22, 2010)

Ima have to say FLCL since the whole point of that show was to be perverted.....or at least it seemed that way


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Toupee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-snip-


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 22, 2010)

weaboo is used without even knowing what it is

to put it shortly, its not someone who likes anime
it a person who loves every single aspect of japan culture and wants to move/live there


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> weaboo is used without even knowing what it is
> 
> to put it shortly, its not someone who likes anime
> it a person who loves every single aspect of japan culture and wants to move/live there


It's also someone who's obsession/love for the culture borders on irritating.


----------



## Isabelyes (Dec 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone like me, nyan~!


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

Another anime, not really perverted but still a tiny bit

Ourouan(spelling?) High School Host Club

Also Genshiken had its moments...


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 23, 2010)

what guys i love weir stuff and this is the first time i hear of something like that it can be real i have to see it


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 23, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> what guys i love weir stuff and this is the first time i hear of something like that it can be real i have to see it



Furry is weird (No offense to furries but its true) and tentacle [censored] is weird.

Raping unborn fetusses is sick/wrong. People who think of that and enjoy it .... well lets just say Id love to meet them


----------



## bobbytheD (Dec 24, 2010)

not perverted, but pretty damn sexy, is SEKIREI - lotsa bewbs, panties, and a "master" who "initiates" all his harem of girls with a kiss, where each time they freakin orgasm from the kiss and get their "wings"

EPIC bewbs. lol.....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 24, 2010)

So, to clarify, Anime is the TV right? And Manga is the book?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So, to clarify, Anime is the TV right? And Manga is the book?



Yes


----------



## mrgone (Dec 24, 2010)

first of all, very few ppl in here seem to know the proper classifications:
ecchi: kinda soft-hentai, like love hina, ranma 1/2, my guess also ladies vs butlers, everything that gets aired on jap tv, i guess
hentai: hardcore, like cool devices, adventure kid, urotsukidoji, all OVAs

second:
imho, urotsukidoji & bible black rival for the top spot.
the first by the metal tentacle dicks (urotsukidoji III, iirc)
and about the second, i just say: shotgun

third(after reading the whole thread):
1. ecchi IS a separate category.
2. ebichu FTW


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Raping unborn fetusses is sick



XD


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 25, 2010)

Anybody thinks that Kissxsis is considered perverted? XD

I told my friends about Kissxsis and they say I watch Hentai. Seriously people who mix Hentai and Ecchi together is pretty annoying.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

Whoever recommended Serekei or whatever it's called, I'm actually enjoying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Up until now though, the most perverted I seen, that isn't Hentai, would be Girls Bravo. Though there was another one that just showed tits... I totally forget what it was called.. Queen's Blade I think..


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Whoever recommended Serekei or whatever it's called, I'm actually enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ladies vs Butler


----------



## jonesman99 (Dec 25, 2010)

I watched all 12 episodes of Yosuga No Sora (started with 5, then went back to catch up, then went on from there) and that ending made me highly upset!!! HOW IN THE HELL do people end up doing that?

lol sorry... i didnt want to spoil the ending for anyone


----------

